# bode plots



## eng.dork (Mar 22, 2007)

How many questions on the morning exam can I expect to see about bode plots? How far will they ask me to go with them (so to speak); finding magnitudes, gain, phase, etc.? IF so does anyone have a good tutorial of bode plots? It has been a while sense circuit analysis 2 when I actually knew what I was doing, and now I am having a hard time figuring some of it out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## benbo (Mar 22, 2007)

eng.dork said:


> How many questions on the morning exam can I expect to see about bode plots? How far will they ask me to go with them (so to speak); finding magnitudes, gain, phase, etc.? IF so does anyone have a good tutorial of bode plots? It has been a while sense circuit analysis 2 when I actually knew what I was doing, and now I am having a hard time figuring some of it out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You may or may not have bode plots in the morning, but anything on there will be vey simple and not require a lot of work. It will likely be something you can see right off the bat. At least that was my experience. If you are taking ECC module you will see something a bit more complicated in the afternoon, but even that will not likely be horribe. I don't recall anything like what we had to do in school. I don't want to get too specific, but check the NCEES Sample Questions and Answers to get an idea what will be on there.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 22, 2007)

benbo said:


> You may or may not have bode plots in the morning, but anything on there will be vey simple and not require a lot of work. It will likely be something you can see right off the bat. At least that was my experience. If you are taking ECC module you will see something a bit more complicated in the afternoon, but even that will not likely be horribe. I don't recall anything like what we had to do in school. I don't want to get too specific, but check the NCEES Sample Questions and Answers to get an idea what will be on there.


DITTO


----------

